# LMFAO, Banks being traded to the Lakers again?



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Apparently it was said on 1150AM that the Lakers and Celtics are in trade talks again trying to get Marcus Banks back to the Lakers. I would assume it's only because Banks is so upset with how this whole thing turned out.

I wouldn't be too surprised if this happened.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

banks for jumaine jones.

i'd laugh my *** off.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

LMAO mitch figured out he was a total idiot for trading banks back so he wants to get him back......thats ok by me


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Just to let you know, this might be totally false. Someone on another message board just said that they heard it in the updates on 1150AM. He's a Lakers fan, so I don't know why he would make it up.

Nonetheless, don't take this completely seriously.


----------



## U reach. I teach (May 24, 2003)

Man I hope this is true. Marcus was thrilled to be a laker, as was his family. And I really doubt that he was happy to know that he was going back to a team that made him expendable.

Mabye Buss told Mitch this is the only way he could keep his job. Either way...



:gopray:


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

It was probably Vick the Brick announcing it.


FEELING YOU!!!!!


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lakegz</b>!
> It was probably Vick the Brick announcing it.
> 
> 
> FEELING YOU!!!!!


:rofl:

"Laker faaaaaaaans, feeling you! The knights of the purple and gold lore joust against at the emerald elk also known as the Milwaukee Bucks at the downtown hoop dojo." :laugh:

Oh boy... man I hope there's some truth to this.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

maybe Banks for Butler.

That seems reasonable for both teams.


----------



## samdge (Feb 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> maybe Banks for Butler.
> 
> That seems reasonable for both teams.


Maybe Not.... Maybe Banks for George that is a lot more reasonable...... Butler is actually somewhat proven, and we could get someone half decent for him


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

isnt Devean contract long.
I doubt the Celtics will like him, Caron seems more like a better idea.
Also if Payton doesnt play for Boston which seems likely then Banks will be their only PG.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

WOWOW!

According to ESPN Radio, the trade would be Banks and Welsch for George, Cook, and a first round pick.

I would have to assume that first round pick would be either ours or Miami's 2006 First.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> WOWOW!
> 
> According to ESPN Radio, the trade would be Banks and Welsch for George, Cook, and a first round pick.
> ...


Banks AND Welsch... you gotta be kidding me


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> WOWOW!
> 
> According to ESPN Radio, the trade would be Banks and Welsch for George, Cook, and a first round pick.
> ...


Ainge trying to hustle Mitch again. :laugh: This wouldn't be an issue if Kupchak didn't **** up in the first place.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> Ainge trying to hustle Mitch again. :laugh: This wouldn't be an issue if Kupchak didn't **** up in the first place.


Huh?

That would be a fantastic trade for the Lakers. Welsch is better than George, Banks is better than Cook and then we throw in a first rounder to try and compensate that. Welsch is one hell of an outside shooter. He started for Boston last year and averaged 9.2ppg. That's better than Devean.:yes: He also still has some potential left. Getting Jiri would allow us the flexibility of trading Kareem Rush or Caron Butler later on in the season.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

has Ainge agreed to such a deal or is it just like a Webber for EJ rumor.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> has Ainge agreed to such a deal or is it just like a Webber for EJ rumor.


I don't know. It's pretty much all speculation. As in, "The Lakers and Celtics are in trade talks and here is what we hear the trade would be..."


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

yeah good overall trade for the Lakers.
so much for the thread of Mitch getting fired because of only one bad trade.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

That isn't an amazing trade, and it leaves us with a backcourt logjam. What first rounder is it?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

So Wed Be Given The Celtics Two First Round Picks Total For "Both Trades"


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We'd trade two third-stringers and a pick for two backups who have potential. I'd love it.


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

any confirmation?


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> WOWOW!
> 
> According to ESPN Radio, the trade would be Banks and Welsch for George, Cook, and a first round pick.


 

This george guy...is he an allstar or something?

If this trades happens, Ainge wont live another day! I will shoot him myself!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theBirdman</b>!


I didn't make this up. Don't get mad at me.


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> I didn't make this up. Don't get mad at me.


I am not mad at you Damian! It is just that this trade idea is :dead: ... It makes no sense whatsoever for boston...it is horrible!


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

I don't like the fact that we'd be giving up so many draft picks, but Banks and Welsch are better than what we'd likely be getting with those picks anyway. If this rumor has any merit to it at all the Lakers should push for it without hestitation. Plus, we'd be getting rid of George - you can't beat that.

We'd still have players to trade like Jones, Rush, (<--- who would be made expendable because of Welsch) Walton and Butler (not that I want Butler traded, only if it's in a deal for for an all-star-type).

Still I'd be shocked if this happened.... But then again I was shocked at the amendment.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> I don't like the fact that we'd be giving up so many draft picks,


That Is What Im Starting To Think


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

I'd still do it. I just find it comical that Mitch is throwing talent and potential talent away just to get back a player that he already had. Welsch and Banks would be good for this team. Also, adding Welsch would allow us to move Kareem Rush if we needed to.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> I'd still do it. I just find it comical that Mitch is throwing talent and potential talent away just to get back a player that he already had.


He must be trying to save his job.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Man we need to stop giving away our 1st rounders . 

Mitch is not a evry good gm. He's given away 2 expiring contracts which is like GOLD in the NBA and a 1st for Mihm and filler and now he wants to give away another 1st. 

I don't get it. 

I like Jiri and of course Banks but is there a plan in place or are these just moves for sakes. 

Mitch seems like he's fumbling all over the place. 

But isn't Welsch just like Sasha.


----------



## radronOmega (Aug 1, 2004)

*re*

Welsch is more of a shooter than sasha. He plays identical to Peja, even compared to a poor mans version of Peja but with potential to be as good as him on espn celtic boards. Seattle wouldn't trade their pick because they WANTED welsch. Welsch id perfect for trade bait, we could get robert swift for him. It's ok if we give our first round picks because Welsch is better then what we would get for those picks IMO. Well, then again, there are a whole crop of big men in 2006 including my boy oden.... bleh still. We would be set if we did that trade. After that we could trade Walton and Kareem Rush to NJ for one of their first rounders or to Milliwaki for their first round pick, or maybe even the Clippers for their first round pick.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: re*



> Originally posted by <b>radronOmega</b>!
> Welsch is more of a shooter than sasha. He plays identical to Peja, even compared to a poor mans version of Peja but with potential to be as good as him on espn celtic boards. Seattle wouldn't trade their pick because they WANTED welsch. Welsch id perfect for trade bait, we could get robert swift for him. It's ok if we give our first round picks because Welsch is better then what we would get for those picks IMO. Well, then again, there are a whole crop of big men in 2006 including my boy oden.... bleh still. We would be set if we did that trade. After that we could trade Walton and Kareem Rush to NJ for one of their first rounders or to Milliwaki for their first round pick, or maybe even the Clippers for their first round pick.


Poor man Peja that has to be a joke. I like Jiri don't get me wrong but his game is nothing like Peja. Jiri like to drive to the hole ,he doesn't have any of Peja's touch outside and he maybe more athletic. Jiri is actually a gritty type player. 

I think he could become really good in the right system.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I don't know if these guys would be added onto the first trade. If they were, Yogi Stewart would have to be added on Boston's side and the Lakers might have to include Walton.

I don't think that trade that was mentioned is correct, but I do think that these teams are trying to get Banks back to the Lakers in another trade.


----------



## emplay (Jun 9, 2003)

The trade as proposed is hogwash - contracts don't match.

It makes no sense for the Celts too - taking in George offsets the benefit of trading Atkins.

Salary works Cook + Walton for Jiri and Banks.

If you add George - it gets real tricky because then Boston adds in Yogi. It can be done - but it would involve trade exceptions.

Why would Boston trade an expiring contract to take an extra year with George - and give up Jiri and Banks.

If Payton doesn't go to Boston - that leaves them with just Delonte West.

It could be contingent on GP reporting - but by what he said to the Press-Enterprise - it's not certain by any stretch.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>emplay</b>!
> The trade as proposed is hogwash - contracts don't match.


Just because the salaries don't match, it doesn't mean it's BS.

Yogi Stewart and Luke Walton or Kareem Rush could easily make this work salary-wise. However, if it was Rush in the deal, I wouldn't want to give Boston that first rounder.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Firstly, GP's a real asshat. Never knew he was this much of a low class player. Pretty sad.

Secondly, as long as Mitch can somehow get Banks back, I'll be able to forgive him for this fiasco.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

I dont know bout u guys but arent the celts getting ripped on the second trade with welsch and banks...... i heard that welsch is pretty good.....

btw im goin to sound stupid asking the question but what is welschs game made up off??


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Just because the salaries don't match, it doesn't mean it's BS.
> ...


Why do you still have Shaq quotes on your sig?

Does he still play for the Lakers?


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Fork</b>!
> 
> 
> Why do you still have Shaq quotes on your sig?
> ...


what does that have to do with anything?

it's like asking 
why do you post in here? Are you a Laker fan?


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

Bring him back


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Fork</b>!
> 
> 
> Why do you still have Shaq quotes on your sig?
> ...


Why don't you go and fork yourself?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

While I am reading this thread, I can't stop :laugh: over the stupidity of GMs.

Man, this is hilarious. Made my day!


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Any confirmation?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Not yet. This seems to be some stinky BS.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Someone else "heard something on the radio".

From the NBAWire message board (where the original Celtics/Lakers rumor was leaked)...



> I just heard on knx1070, a local La radio news station that once everything gets finalized with the lakers/celtics, both teams will wait the standard time untill traded players can be traded again to make another trade. Jumaine Jones and a future 1st rounder to boston for marcus banks.Lakers are really high on banks and they belive he can even start this year.


WTF is going on?


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Someone else "heard something on the radio".
> 
> From the NBAWire message board (where the original Celtics/Lakers rumor was leaked)...
> ...


Sounds like someone's making stuff up.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Banks is not going to be a Laker, get over it fellas.

Only chance is if Payton reports.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> 
> 
> Sounds like someone's making stuff up.


No, actually this is a very good thing. This is the same dude that leaked that the Celtics and Lakers were in talks about Payton for Mihm and Atkins. He also has predicted other trades and acquisitions, like Horace coming back last season. 

And it makes sense too; if Payton reports, why should this trade be changed at all? It makes no sense, unless Ainge really really wants to purposefully screw over the Lakers, which I could certainly see happening I suppose.


----------



## emplay (Jun 9, 2003)

It's not going to happen - but if it did - it'd be Banks for the Laker trade x - Celtics wouldn't take Jumaine Jones back.

Not going to happen.


----------

